# AOSP Email Question



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am having a small issue with a Thunderbolt and the AOSP email client. It is setup with POP access and downloads emails just fine. The issue is as soon as it is removed from the server it is taken of the phone. The person I am working on it for said that this didn't happen in the Blur email application in their previous phone (Droid X). I figured it would just be a setting but I don't see it anywhere. Am I missing it, is there a way to change the stock AOSP client, or is there a 3rd party email client that would work. I also thought about trying to set it up with IMAP access but from what I can tell roadrunner doesn't allow this. Let me know if you have any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Weird, usually pop access doesn't transfer changes to other devices, ie reading an email on your phone doesn't mark it as read on the server, and same with deleting. Also doesn't show email read or deleted from server on the phone. Granted, if an email is deleted on the server before the phone syncs its never going to be seen on the phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## elrichmeister (Jul 17, 2011)

Make sure that if you are using another email client such as Outlook, make sure that you set it to leave a copy on the server. the phone just sees whats on the server, and will not save them to the phone when it syncs.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree tbot, I always thought POP was the least functional of the protocols. I thought it just pulled the emails down and that was it, I didn't know there was any way to sync with a server through POP. elrichmeister you are correct, it just shows what is on the server when it syncs. I just figured there would be a way to change this behavior. I always use gmail so I don't have much experience with this on the Android side. The person who has the phone swears that her old phone didnt sync like that, it just kept whatever it pulled down. I am assuming this is an option in the Blur email client but who knows.


----------

